
Using the Actor-Model Language Pony for FinTech - chhum
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/03/pony-fintech
======
chhum
I find Pony really interesting. It’s a strange observation given how different
they are but it reminds me a bit of Java. When I first saw Java I thought
“Finally, a language that takes away the madness of manual memory management.”
Pony does the same thing for threads, and Actors feels like a really elegant
way to solve that. Obviously Erlang has Actors to but I never got on with its
syntax, and Akka but Akka always feels like it needs Scala.

